# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  ράδιο με λυχνίες

## Αγγελος 297

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Πρόσφατα απέκτησα ένα λαμπάτο ράδιο *RCA VICTOR* αμερικάνικο.Το έβαλα στην πρίζα να λειτουργίσει και άνοιξα το τρίμερ της έντασης που λειτουργεί και σαν διακόπτης στο κύκλωμα.Μόλις το άναψα το λαμπάκι φώτισε για λίγο μέχρι που καήκε και έπεσε η ασφάλεια του σπιτιού.
Αφού κόντεψα να σκάσω απο το κακό μου παρατήρησα στο κουτί το αυτοκόλλητο που έλεγε *115V AC/DC*.Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω και φοβάμαι να το ξαναδοκιμάσω.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26655Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26656Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26657Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26658Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26659Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26660
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## p.gabr

ΑΓΓΕΛΕ τα συνημμενα δεν ανοιγουν .victor μοντελα υπαρχουν ενα σωρο

----------


## nikosp

Δυστιχώς πρέπει να έχει γίνει ζημιά και μάλιστα αρκετά μεγάλη στό ραδιόφωνο
Από απόσταση δεν μπορώ να σου πώ τίποτα άλλο

Κανονικά θα είχε και κάποιο μετασχηματιστή 220-110 που εσύ δεν έχεις

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Έκανα μια αναζήτηση και βρήκα το μοντέλο *8X541*.Με τις  ελάχιστες γνωσέις που κατέχω μέτρησα τα υλικά με το πολύμετρο και  δείχνουν OK.Βέβαια αύτο δεν λέει τιποτα.Όσο για τα συννημένα θα δω τι  μπορώ να κάνω.DSCN1637.jpgDSCN1638.jpgDSCN1639.jpgDSCN1642.jpg

----------


## nikosp

Από ότι βλέπω το ραδιό σου δέν έχει μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας 
Τα νήματα των λύχνιών τα μέτρησες ?
Νομίζω ότι εκεί θα έχεις το πρόβλημα
Μία που πρόσεξα είναι η 12SK7 
Δές σε κάποιο site τα χαρακτηριστικά της και μέτρα εάν έχουν καεί τα νήματα (εάν υπάρχει συνέχεια)

----------


## Antonis12

http://www.nostalgiaair.org/PagesByM...3/M0015243.pdf .Μόλις έκαψες τίς λυχνίες.Τό ραδιόφωνο είναι γιά 115 βόλτ καί είναι συνεχούς εναλλασομένου.Καλύτερα νά βάλεις ένα μετασχηματιστή 120 v 300 ma καί νά αλλάξεις τούς πυκνωτές .Κοίτα τό σχέδιο.Τά νήματα τών λυχνιών είναι σέ σειρά.Προσοχή ο ένας αγωγός γειώνεται κατευθείαν στό σασσί. Ο ηλεκτρολυτικός μπορεί νά είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος.Ποτέ δέν τροφοδοτούν παλιές συσκευές αμέσως χωρίς νά έχουν ελένξει τήν τροφοδοσία.Καί γιά 220 νά ήταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα πολικότητος.

----------


## Costis Ni

ισως κάηκε μονο μία. Επειδή ειναι όλες τύπου όκταλ, έχουν το νήμα στα πιν 2 και 7. Βγάλε τις από τις βάσεις και μέτρα για συνέχεια (μερικά Ωμ) μεταξύ πιν 2 και πιν7.

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοηθεία και θα μετρήσω τις λυχνίες να δω αν επιβίωσαν.Θα συμβουλετώ και το σχέδιο για να βγάλω άκρη.Όμως πρέπει να βάλω μετασχηματιστή ή να κάνω κάποια αλλαγή όπως αντιστάσεις σε σείρα για να ρίξω την τάση και να το δοκιμάσω;Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθεια σας.

----------


## Antonis12

Και με αντίσταση ή καί αυτομετασχηματιστή  μπορείς νά ρίξεις τήν τάση αλλά υπάρχει πάλι τό πρόβλημα της πολικότητος δέν ξέρω άν αξίζει.Πρέπει νά είναι πολλά βάτ συνήθως ήταν χρωμονικελίνης λίγο δύσκολο νά βρείς.Θέλει υπολογισμό αλλά γίνεται.Μόλις είδα ότι ο ηλεκτρολυτικός είναι γιά 150 βόλτ,ευτυχώς δέν σου έσκασε.

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Να συμπληρώσω,φίλε Αντώνη έχεις δίκιο αλλά από την ανυπομονισία μου δεν έλενξα ίσως το ποιό απλό,την τάση εργασίας αυτό το κατάλλαβα όταν έπεσε η ασφάλεια.Τέλος πάντων κάτι έμαθα αλλά δεν κατάλλαβα για ποιον ηλεκτρολυτικό
πυκνωτή μιλάς.Αυτόν στην άνοδο της ανορθώτριας λυχνίας;Σε ευχαριστώ για το σχέδιο.

----------


## Costis Ni

Μιλάμε για όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς ! Λόγω ηλικίας μας έχουν αφήσει όλοι. Και λόγω υγρασίας μάλλον και ολοι οι χάρινοι (αυτοί που είναι με το κερί). Μετά, θες ένα μετασχηματιστή (ΟΧΙ αυτομετασχηματιστή) από 230 σε 110 και μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις να δείς και τί άλλο πρόβλημα έχει.

----------

